# Leather for a 14" contender



## Silver Mallard (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get leather or nylon(last option) bandolier style holster for a 14" thompson?
thanks
Dave


----------



## the r.o.c. (May 29, 2011)

i can tell you, you dont want a bandolier if your gun has a scope.  i cant remember the sited, but just google leather holster for 14". i ended up making a leather one for my 8" 44mag/ scope. turned out real nice. but there are several folks that make leather, very expensive though. good luck


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 30, 2011)

Check out QuietHide holsters.  They will make it to your specs and it is very durable.


----------



## Silver Mallard (May 30, 2011)

the r.o.c. said:


> i can tell you, you dont want a bandolier if your gun has a scope.  i cant remember the sited, but just google leather holster for 14". i ended up making a leather one for my 8" 44mag/ scope. turned out real nice. but there are several folks that make leather, very expensive though. good luck



My gun is scoped. What is the reason? I have seen a bandito style that looks more like a single sling shoulder holster. 
Thanks for the info
dave


----------



## Eddy M. (May 30, 2011)

The old TC custom shop sold a great one but I have never been able to find it since S&W bought them and shut the custom shop down!!! still kicking my self for not buying one years  ago--- I'll buy it later didn't work very well


----------



## Silver Mallard (May 30, 2011)

I just got my contender a few weeks ago and I'm already HOOKED!!! I'm looking at barrels, holsters, you name it...


----------



## the r.o.c. (May 30, 2011)

hey silver, i have a bandolier, and find it to be very cumbersome. its like carring a case with a gun in it. now your gun is a lot longer than mine and you prob cant carry it on ur hip. i made a leather holster, and with 2 straps, it can be a shoulder or cross chest. my holster holds my gun snug, and is compact. as you can see . jmo a leather cross chest is 10x better than bando. rodney


----------



## frankwright (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.pistolpackaging.com/Bandito_Shoulder_Belt_p/bsb.htm

The bandito is about the only leather holster around other than the Quiethide.
I have used the Uncle Mike's Bandolier holster with both 10" and 14" contenders and they work pretty well. Of course they are a little bulky but so is the Contender.

Lately I have gone back to transporting my contender in a simple soft case and when sitting in a tree or walking I use a sling on it. I used this before, got away from it and now have gone back that way as it is what works best for me.

If I am walking in or out in shooting light, the Contender is in my hand anyway. The case protects it in the truck and ATV and also while climbing the tree. Then the case gets stowed and the sling goes around my neck and is adjusted to pull tight to help stabilize the gun when I am ready to shoot.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 1, 2011)

usually plenty of used and new ones on ebay, but always someone willing to pay more than i think it's worth used.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm with Frank I have several "Uncle Mike" shoulder holsters and they carry good,protect the gun but when a limb ,twig strikes that nylon fabric it is LOUD  ---  while I kept putting off buying the Fox Ridge leather shoulder rig I used a  rubber sling set up attached to the barrel and the pistol grip  ---  it hung at my chest and when drawn up to shoot pulled the gun in to my grip  to steady my aim   -  and never made a sound


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jun 2, 2011)

Great info fellas!!!!! Thanks.
Another question, My current barrel is a 44 mag. Looking to get a barrel in rifle carttridge. What barrel would you guys recommend? Cartridge and length? I mostly hunt thick woods with some(very little) shots potentially out to 100yards. Thanks
Dave


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 2, 2011)

Silver Mallard said:


> Great info fellas!!!!! Thanks.
> Another question, My current barrel is a 44 mag. Looking to get a barrel in rifle carttridge. What barrel would you guys recommend? Cartridge and length? I mostly hunt thick woods with some(very little) shots potentially out to 100yards. Thanks
> Dave



If you reload I'd say 7X30 waters-- don't know if federal still loads them but they shot good in my gun but will soon be re-load only--- 35 remington is great in my contender and easy to find---7MM TCU super accurate -- re-load only--- another re- load only is the 357 MAXIMUM -- hot accurate load- but really no better than the 35 remington at 100 yrds-------------tell us what you are looking at and we can give our opinions -----barrel length is kinda what ever you are ok with -- under 100 yrds I am ok with 10" or 12"--- my 10" 7MM tcu is a .5" gun at 100yrds from a rest on a good day from my old hands


----------

